# What is a good "stick on" arrow rest for my takedown?



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Bear All Weather Rest would work out fine for your setup. A plunger isn't needed for them.


----------



## Albertakid (Jan 12, 2004)

*rest*

I would recomend the bear or hoyt stick on rests as they work well and are affordable. Stay away from the flipper style rests if you are not going to use a plunger as they are designed to use one and don't work as well without. 

If your bow is drilled for a plunger a flipper and plunger is a deadly combo for sure!!

Jordan


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Albertakid said:


> I would recomend the bear or hoyt stick on rests as they work well and are affordable. Stay away from the flipper style rests if you are not going to use a plunger as they are designed to use one and don't work as well without.
> Jordan


I would tend to disagree. I've ben shooting NAP Flipper II rests without a plunger for going on 10 years now. Put a piece of strike plate material where the plunger would otherwise go and they work just fine.


----------



## Albertakid (Jan 12, 2004)

*rest*

I was thinking more of the t-300 and magnetic flippers always leave out the flipper II and it is probably one of the best ones around I agree.

Jordan


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

You're right. I wouldn't shoot a T-300 without a plunger either.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

I use a Saber rest with no problems...my Silvertip will be wearing a Bear Weatherest when it comes.


----------



## jettrash (Jan 17, 2007)

I used a Super t300 for a while and really liked it. But one morning, after six months of use, the metal part popped of and that was that. Other then that, I thought it was great.


----------



## Jebadieya (Mar 20, 2004)

I just switched from the Shelf, to a Elevated Rest,and the Bear Weather Rest, is working unbelievably well. I have a Super T300, but with the Bow shooting so well with the Bear, Im reluctant to change it.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I also use a FlipperII rest with a little dot of felt where the plunger button normally would be. This has worked well for me.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So is the lil wire flipper better than the all plastic one?

I am assuming a plunger is what goes thru a berger hole (which I dont have a hole in my riser).


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes the plunger goes thru the hole. The all weather rest is about as durable as a stick on can be.


----------

